# Motor World Al Shawamekh - Anyone got experience?



## barnabybleach (Apr 17, 2014)

Has anyone had experience - good or bad, at Motor World Al Shawamekh Abu Dhabi? Plan on viewing a car there that I found on Dubizzle, just wanted some impartial info on the place! Failing that - can anyone recommend a Used Range Rover dealer in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks,

Oli


----------

